# Please Post Photos of Iron Ranch Swap



## Boris (Sep 20, 2012)

I know that there are some out there, and I was hoping that someone could post some from the actual swap meet.
Thanks


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*swap meet pics*

It was good to finally meet the famous "MARCO" ...Might be a slight resemblance to your avitor...So Yes I do have some pics ...Will post tonight .....

                                       Gary J 
                                       SKIDKINGS VBC (VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB) not vancouver bicycle club .........
                                       TACOMA,WN


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2012)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> It was good to finally meet the famous "MARCO" ...Might be a slight resemblance to your avitor...So Yes I do have some pics ...Will post tonight .....




Thanks, and it was good to meet you and your crew too. The same could be said about you and your avatar, bub. Oh and thanks for my free prize, he's prominently displayed in my shop.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2012)

*Swap pics*



Dave Marko said:


> Thanks, and it was good to meet you and your crew too. The same could be said about you and your avatar, bub. Oh and thanks for my free prize, he's prominently displayed in my shop.




Ride on Dave ! By the way ....The correct name of the SKIDKING is "STIFIS CORPUS" ...Look for the pics on the cabe...Just posted ....
                                               GMAN


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 20, 2012)

*stifus corpis*

stifus is the man specailly after some beers maybe dave needs a teaser viewing.....


----------

